# How do you reset Exo Terra Digital Hygrometers?



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

For some reason my digital hygrometer is suddenly reading 99%. I can't seem to reset it. I've taken the battery out and replaced it but it's still reading 99%! (Humidity definitely NOT that high!!)

Can they be reset?? I thought holding the little button on the front in might do it but apparently not...


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

its not showing u max or min temp since u pressed the button?

check where the probe is,take it out of the viv/move it to a dry area see what it reads

failing that take out the battieres and reset it thrt way


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

my one u just push the button till u get the min,max temp press the button till u get the min temp and then hold the button down till it goes clear and press the button again and presto reset


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

R0b_2oo8 said:


> its not showing u max or min temp since u pressed the button?
> 
> check where the probe is,take it out of the viv/move it to a dry area see what it reads
> 
> failing that take out the battieres and reset it thrt way


 


bhoy67 said:


> my one u just push the button till u get the min,max temp press the button till u get the min temp and then hold the button down till it goes clear and press the button again and presto reset


It's showing max of 99%, min of 99% and constant 99%, both in and out of the viv. Have tried holding in button on front, no difference. Have tried taking battery out and putting it back in, no difference. It was working perfectly until last night!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

try drying the probe part off - sometimes it gets a drop of water on it, and hence would read 99%! I find that that works when taking the battery out doesn't.


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> try drying the probe part off - sometimes it gets a drop of water on it, and hence would read 99%! I find that that works when taking the battery out doesn't.



yep as i mentioned dry off the probe, 

though uif its saying min at995 AND U SAY IT WAS LOWER THAN THAT THEN I SUSPECT ITS FAULTY WIRING MAYBE?

MY DIGI THERMO FDISPLAYED A BLANK SCREEN OUT OF THE PACKET SO WHO KNOWS


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you tried new batteries, some thermometers max out or drop off at the bottom of their range when the batteries die.

I know its completely unrelated, but in my old car there was a thermometer mounted in the wing mirror, which got knocked off and broken by some guy who reversed in my car, and the display on the dash maxed out at 99c. 

So I would put it down to either the battery being flat or the probe being broken / disconnected.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

get a new not exo one i got one and its sooooo unacurate. its always out by up to 5 degrees!!


----------

